# Pixmedic's photo contest III



## pixmedic

its once again time for the Pixmedic "ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen" Photo Contest. 






The usual disclaimer...
This contest is not sponsored in any way by TPF. It is strictly done by me, and has been approved by TPF administration.

Getting an early start on this month's contest so everyone has plenty of time to put a submission together.

The prize this month will be a $50 visa gift card. (Meh...visa gift cards seem to work well as a prize)

The rules are simple. 
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post ONE picture (taken by you) that you feel best fits the theme. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you, and have NOT been submitted in another of my contests.
Failure to follow contest rules will lead to a disqualification. 

This month's theme is.....

"In the moment"


So...get your thinking caps on, your camera out, and take a chance at being $50 closer to your next gear purchase!
Take a literal approach or think outside the box. Use your imagination!

Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## pixmedic

Contest prize all ready to go.





Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## jcdeboever

Awesome.... tapping my finger on my lips and looking off, up into the corner of the room....


----------



## runnah

Would a cell phone pic of my "O" face count?


----------



## pixmedic

runnah said:


> Would a cell phone pic of my "O" face count?


 
depends. cant get _*too *_NSFW here..its in the open forum. 
we dont discriminate against photography medium or artistic vision. 
whatever you feel best suits the theme.


----------



## Pedro_lopez

I had many to choose from considering I just finished shooting a Protest this weekend, But I decided not to use any of my most favorite ones seeing as even though it was a public event I don't quite feel comfortable uploading recognizable faces for my personal gain so heres the best I could find  "In the Moment"


----------



## pixmedic

Monday bump!


----------



## jcdeboever

Taken today at lunch time. Cute little pumpkin button, drawing a flower. She was real intense and in the moment. She ran right over to show me after. Just took my breath away.


----------



## chuasam




----------



## tirediron

chuasam said:


> View attachment 136244


Why is one dude playing other dude's beard????


----------



## chuasam

tirediron said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136244
> 
> 
> 
> Why is one dude playing other dude's beard????
Click to expand...

he used to have a beard but had to shave it off for a role so he misses stroking his beard.

bearded guy thinks girl is stroking his beard.


----------



## PasqualettoM

On evening near sunset while conducting training with my dog(Service Dog in Training) he was retrieving an article and suddenly became way too interested in the area of search. Next thing I knew I was watching a young Raccoon scamper off as I recalled my pup. 

It seems both the Raccoon and my pup located the article at the same time and the Raccoon very quickly decide a higher vantage point would be safer. The in the moment aspect relates to the sudden shock of trying to determine why the dog had suddenly became so energized, I knew he was right on top of the article he was searching for but had no idea what was coming next.


----------



## pixmedic

TGIF bump!


----------



## pixmedic

Funday Monday bump!


----------



## Cody'sCaptures




----------



## pixmedic

we are at the halfway mark now!
only half the month left to get  your entries posted!


----------



## GWWhite

Impromptu Jam Session 2017 Kumquat Festival by Gordon White, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

In the moment...



Can I rub your head? by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

^^Sunday Bumping^^


----------



## PhotoriousMe




----------



## ZombiesniperJr

PhotoriousMe said:


> View attachment 136794


Great shot how long ago was that this year?


----------



## PhotoriousMe

[/QUOTE]Great shot how long ago was that this year?[/QUOTE]

June last year.  The fight went on for some time.

Dave


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Great shot how long ago was that this year?[/QUOTE]

June last year.  The fight went on for some time.

Dave[/QUOTE]really there was a snowy around in june!?


----------



## PhotoriousMe

[/QUOTE]really there was a snowy around in june!?[/QUOTE]

Yes.  I'm no expert on them but I live in Northern Ontario so that may have something to do with it.

Dave


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

really there was a snowy around in june!?[/QUOTE]

Yes.  I'm no expert on them but I live in Northern Ontario so that may have something to do with it.

Dave[/QUOTE]I live in ontario as well and the latest i remember having a snowy last year was in april


----------



## pixmedic

Nearing the end of this run.
Little over a week left to get your submission in.


----------



## JonA_CT

The moment my daughter discovered static electricity (by running with her head against the side of the couch...)


----------



## qmr55

Hockey, eh


----------



## annamaria

How many days left?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

annamaria said:


> How many days left?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


End of the month


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many days left?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> End of the month
Click to expand...


Thank you for letting me know so quickly [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Last day for submissions will be Friday the 31st. 

I'm on shift Saturday so winner will be picked Sunday/Monday


----------



## annamaria

Here it is hope the photo goes through


----------



## Parker219

I can't believe that I went to a wedding and only took...5 photos! I was proud of myself for letting the hired pro do his thing. 

One of my five photos was this candid.


----------



## JoeW

A big family event (stepfather's birthday), I caught some distant cousins choosing to hangout and read at the end of the dock.


----------



## itsjustbreality




----------



## pixmedic

this is pretty much it folks.
last chance to get your picture submitted.
tomorrow is the 1st, but since im at work for 24 hours, any entries submitted tomorrow will be allowed.
(and no, thats not an april 1st joke)

thats the last day however.  anything submitted on sunday will not be considered.
judging will be done sunday-ish and with any luck, the prize can be shipped out monday morning.

so....last call!


----------



## qmr55

pixmedic said:


> this is pretty much it folks.
> last chance to get your picture submitted.
> tomorrow is the 1st, but since im at work for 24 hours, any entries submitted tomorrow will be allowed.
> (and no, thats not an april 1st joke)
> 
> thats the last day however.  anything submitted on sunday will not be considered.
> judging will be done sunday-ish and with any luck, the prize can be shipped out monday morning.
> 
> so....last call!



Woo hoo! That's awesome, @pixmedic! So cool that you run these contests.


----------



## annamaria

Exciting!!!!!!  Can't wait!! Congrats to whoever wins. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DGMPhotography

Here is my submission!


----------



## pixmedic

Last day for submissions!


----------



## pixmedic

all righty folks...

contest is closed. 
any pictures posted from here on will not be considered. 
im off shift, about as awake as the ferrets, and will get the winner announced as soon as me, the wife, and the ferrets reach consensus.


----------



## pixmedic

photo contest subcommittee for judging is now in session.


----------



## DGMPhotography

pixmedic said:


> photo contest subcommittee for judging is now in session.
> 
> View attachment 137537



I have the utmost faith in this committee.


----------



## pixmedic

while we wait for consensus, heres  my own "in the moment" picture. 




DSC_0999 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Here's one from me, just for the heck of it...




Car 746 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

And the winner is......


----------



## pixmedic

$&#%...
forgot about this.
went to wal-mart, had lunch, did some stuff....you know how it is.


anyway....
@jcdeboever with his pumpkin is the winner.






ya'll should know how this works...
PM me the info and ill get the prize out hopefully sometime soon. ish.


----------



## jcdeboever

Woooooo Hoooooooooo


----------



## JonA_CT

I liked his the best too! Congrats JC!


----------



## limr

Yay, congrats!!!


----------



## JoeW

Congrats!


----------



## pixmedic

lot of great entries. 
took the ferrets forever to agree on one.


----------



## jcdeboever

JonA_CT said:


> I liked his the best too! Congrats JC!


I don't know, I wanted to come over to your house and give her some mountain dew and do some HSS



limr said:


> Yay, congrats!!!


Oh my, baby doll, that image is real good.... you must have wanted me to win by submitting late.



JoeW said:


> Congrats!


Thanks my brother



pixmedic said:


> lot of great entries.
> took the ferrets forever to agree on one.


The ferrets like me because I am a big ferret. They intuitively know my past cat snake moves and my desire to sleep for a minute.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

Very nice! That was my favorite too


----------



## annamaria

Congrats jcdeboever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Cody'sCaptures said:


> Very nice! That was my favorite too


Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever

annamaria said:


> Congrats jcdeboever
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Annamaria


----------



## DGMPhotography

Can you post the winning image?


----------



## pixmedic

DGMPhotography said:


> Can you post the winning image?


Wuh?
It's already posted.


----------



## jcdeboever

DGMPhotography said:


> Can you post the winning image?


It's mine unless someone stole it already


----------



## smoke665

@jcdeboever Congrats JC!!!!!


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> @jcdeboever Congrats JC!!!!!



Thanks bud, I appreciate it. I love it when you comment on my images. I bet if we lived close, we would be good friends. Sorry, didn't need to get all mushy on you but I was in the moment.


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jcdeboever Congrats JC!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud, I appreciate it. I love it when you comment on my images. I bet if we lived close, we would be good friends. Sorry, didn't need to get all mushy on you but I was in the moment.
Click to expand...

Could you take one of those moments and PM me your name and address so I can get your prize in the mail tomorrow after work?


----------



## DGMPhotography

pixmedic said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post the winning image?
> 
> 
> 
> Wuh?
> It's already posted.
Click to expand...


I thought it would be easier for people if you posted the winning image in your original post, so people don't have to go searching for it. Just an idea. But nevermind I guess.


----------



## pixmedic

@jcdeboever with his winning picture.


----------



## pixmedic

@jcdeboever 
Your prize is all boxed up and will be in the mail this morning.
Bear helped.


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> @jcdeboever
> Your prize is all boxed up and will be in the mail this morning.
> Bear helped.


Thanks. Very excited. So generous of you.


----------



## pixmedic

I just hope i remembered to get bear out of the box before taping it up. 
good thing its going priority 2-day i guess.


----------



## smoke665

@jcdeboever which restaurant will you be holding your mandatory celebratory dinner at.  I'm sure there could be a few TPF's that would be willing to help you celebrate assuming you're buying!!!


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> I just hope i remembered to get bear out of the box before taping it up.
> good thing its going priority 2-day i guess.


He will be sleeping


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> @jcdeboever which restaurant will you be holding your mandatory celebratory dinner at.  I'm sure there could be a few TPF's that would be willing to help you celebrate assuming you're buying!!!


Dairy Queen.


----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> Dairy Queen.



LOL, Any TPF's close????? That's a little far to drive for an ice cream cone. Make it Hot Fudge Sundae and I might consider it


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dairy Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Any TPF's close????? That's a little far to drive for an ice cream cone. Make it Hot Fudge Sundae and I might consider it
Click to expand...

Astro but I think he is lactose intolerant. He farts a lot


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Sorry I am late to the party. but HUGE CONGRATS to you JC! Awesome and deserving pic!


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Sorry I am late to the party. but HUGE CONGRATS to you JC! Awesome and deserving pic!


Thanks Dean.


----------



## jcdeboever

Thanks again! Great prize! Wooooo hooooooo


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> Thanks again! Great prize! Wooooo hooooooo
> 
> View attachment 137782




wow. that came fast. 





























thats what she said!


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! Great prize! Wooooo hooooooo
> 
> View attachment 137782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. that came fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what she said!
Click to expand...

Mine says, are you done yet?


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! Great prize! Wooooo hooooooo
> 
> View attachment 137782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. that came fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what she said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine says, are you done yet?
Click to expand...


hold onto that mug.  its a special TPF limited edition.


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! Great prize! Wooooo hooooooo
> 
> View attachment 137782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. that came fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what she said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine says, are you done yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hold onto that mug.  its a special TPF limited edition.
Click to expand...

Cool


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! Great prize! Wooooo hooooooo
> 
> View attachment 137782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. that came fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what she said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine says, are you done yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hold onto that mug.  its a special TPF limited edition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool
Click to expand...



you know...unless anyone else wants to order one.


----------

